# Habitation check



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi all just bought Julys Practical Motorhome magazine, they have negotiated a deal with them. The deals is a half price habitation check for the whole of July.

regards

Bernie


----------



## dilly (Jan 19, 2007)

Negotiated with who ?


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

and half of what price?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Wonder if its Brownhills :roll: :roll: :roll: There was a thread about this at beginning of week. Mind you am not sure twas in pets, dunt think they will like getting their gas and damp checked :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

It was to see if the pet was habitable 8O 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

b16duv said:


> and half of what price?


Very very true!


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

so sorry people for putting this in the wrong place. I was getting a little bit carried away with myself. I was meaning to say that practicle motor home mag has negotiated a deal for half price hab checks with Brownhills for July.


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Wonder if its Brownhills :roll: :roll: :roll: There was a thread about this at beginning of week. Mind you am not sure twas in pets, dunt think they will like getting their gas and damp checked :lol: :lol: :lol:


pets is right enough - habitation 'checks' carried out by monkeys!

David


----------

